# Azon Micro Tex White/ Fast T Jet firm ink lights



## ejdzbikej (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi,
The printer is epson 2100 based and it's almost identic to fast t jet or dtg kiosk.
I bought it broken and the problem was that everything from start to printing was fine except there was no ink coming out of the printhead(as it was moving like it's printing). 
I decided to replace print head, ribbon cable(looked a bit dodgy for me) and head carriage ( one screw mount was snapped ) 
I used epson 2100 printer as a donor. Printer was in perfect condition beforehand and I did one print just before dismantling, to make sure all works fine.
Well once all parts were swapped I'm experiecing this problem:
When I power it up, printhead goes from right to left as usual , "finds home" and then stops on the right, all ink lights goes to firm red, and red eject error light blinks 3 times. Then it fades but ink lights remain on firm red. I can load and eject bed without a problem, there is a communication with my pc as well, but can't perform any tasks.
I've checked ribbon cable one more time and it seems to be fine. 
Cleaned encoder strip,
Removed paper sensor from new carriage,
Cleaned ribbon with damp detergent tissue but didn't put it in until it dried out"
I just wasted whole day to sort that out and I'm short of anymore ideas.
PS fuses checked, motherboard checked, nothing looks burned, capacitors are all ok this really makes me sad.
Any advice guys would be greatly appreciated


----------



## ejdzbikej (Mar 10, 2011)

Ok, this is solved now ( waste ink tank resetting helped) now I'm facing another problem. When I start the printer it does all it's initial stuff and seems to be all ok. But then when I load the bed it starts performing something like long clean, then the carriage moves to the left and stops about 3 inches from the left end side. Then it comes back to home position and all inks lights and eject error light starts quickly flashing.
Anyone had this before?
Bart


----------



## ejdzbikej (Mar 10, 2011)

Just replaced printhed with another one and still no changes. It starts up normally and when I load the bed it performs another clean and thats where this error occurs 
Anyone help please ?


----------



## edexoli (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello! I have a Azon Miro Tex White printer. The mainboard is broken. I dont download the eeprom contorl program the old mainboard. Please, send me the eeprom program. If you cant download the eeprom program, I send you epson adjustment program. Thank you. Please answer me and I send my email adress.﻿


----------

